# Tank mates



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new to this site. I'm in the process of moving my red tiger "Chauncy" to a 125 gl tank, he's approx 12" long and has spent the whole time in a 75gl tank by himself. When I move him to the new tank I'd like to add some tank mates. Do you guys think its ok to add some other fish to the mix? If so what type and size?

Hope this works.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Vyq3pj_sfoI&feature=plcp


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

You have many choices as you only have 1 Oscar in our tank. Do you want more cichlids or constant movement in the tank?

I would try 3-5 firemouths/jeweled cichlids or maybe 7-10 Silver dollars or large school of Giant Danios

I bred jeweled cichlids about 5 years ago, talk about a beautiful fish in full breeding colors.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply i've thought about jewel or firemouths, I"m more worried about the time he has spent alone and how he will react with tank mates.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Can you put the smaller guys in the tank first? Let them find their place for a few days, then add the big guy.

If going with SD or danios the Oscar wont be able to catch them. Most likely


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

When he/she is full grown you might be able to add maby 1 or two piranas as long as you don't get two many or they will overwhelm the Oscar. Also some silver dollars will work well like they said.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Are Jacks, and/or Green Terrors good with Oscars? Although i guess when added young you can do about anything.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

mr_dorito said:


> When he/she is full grown you might be able to add maby 1 or two piranas as long as you don't get two many or they will overwhelm the Oscar. Also some silver dollars will work well like they said.


I don't agree with this. Piranha are a NOT good tank mates for an Oscar. I would go with the silver dollar or giant danios. Oscars are messy and dont need the help of other bigger cichlids to mess the tank.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

I just wanted to update you guys, I was able to introduce 6 silver dollars to Chauncey's tank. They were added approx 5 weeks ago and all eating well and keeping the big fella's poop of the gravel, (who knew silver dollars could consume so much Sh##!)


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad it worked out for ya. SD are cool dither fish, always moving


----------



## CC01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I couldn't keep anything with my O, giant danio's work but my O seemed to slowly snack them anyway. He would fight anything (sometimes lose) even attacked the heater and intake tube on many occasions. SDs are nice fish and might work great but it depends on your O, didn't work well for me. I've heard of many peeps keeping native game fish with O's like bluegills, sometimes it works, sometime NO.

:thumb:


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

New update. I picked up my new 120 gallon tank yesterday, going to try and get everybody moved over today.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Sweet, That is the perfect Oscar tank, imo. I as always looking for a 120 in my area. The extra front to back width is always a plus.


----------



## Onewb (Aug 5, 2013)

I can say from my xp jacks and gt are OK until they get older. My o ate most of the gt because for what ever reason he grew like twice as fast. The jack and the O use to beat on each other all the time. Every one had plenty of room(250/gal) tank looked empty when the fish where young but after 2 years they fill out big time.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

earled said:


> Sweet, That is the perfect Oscar tank, imo. I as always looking for a 120 in my area. The extra front to back width is always a plus.


\

It's a 120 high 60" x 18" x 25". it worked the best in the room I have. I just got it set up and moved the fish over last night. I'll post pics later on.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Still, 5' long and and wide enough for a big Oscar to turn. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

The new tank!


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice... He looks fat and happy


----------

